
Show HN: Ipyvolume 0.3.0: Smooth animated 3d plotting in the Notebook - maartenbreddels
https://ipyvolume.readthedocs.io/en/latest/animation.html
======
maartenbreddels
Shown on HN before, but this new version of ipyvolume has support for axes,
styling, but most important addition is animations (with interpolation), see
also the github (with new screencast):
[https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume](https://github.com/maartenbreddels/ipyvolume)

